# Bowden Spacelander reproduction



## Monovelo (May 6, 2015)

Hi there

I am looking for a Bowden Spacelander reproduction.
I live in Switzerland and therefore the Seller should be ready to pack it properly for shipping.
I really appreciate hints and tipps how I could get one, in Europe this is nearly impossible.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Monovelo (Nov 22, 2016)

Still looking for a 2nd generation Bowden, just missed this:
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/5885154896.html
already sold.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow. I didn't see this!  $2400



 

 
Too bad it sold....


----------



## Monovelo (Nov 22, 2016)

The owner said it got a lot of attention...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 29, 2016)

You should contact @babyjesus.  He has one but it maybe an original.  Since you are both in the same country you could just go pick up in Zurich and not worry about shipping.


----------



## Monovelo (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks New Mexico Brant, I just contacted him. But the bikes seem to be either in Toronto or in the northern U.S. according to his post. So we will see...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 1, 2016)

Monovelo said:


> Thanks New Mexico Brant, I just contacted him. But the bikes seem to be either in Toronto or in the northern U.S. according to his post. So we will see...



The Bowden is in Zurich, I have seen it there.  Good luck.
Kindly,
Brant


----------



## Monovelo (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks again. Did not get a reply from him yet.


----------



## zedsn (Dec 5, 2016)

I would sell this one but it would be pricey and shipping would cost a fortune I am afraid.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2016)

contact jerry jr [810] 798-3158 jer305@yahoo.com


----------



## Monovelo (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks a lot to everybody who contributed to this thread!


----------

